# 2018 Madone 9.0 one of the best bangs for the buck?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I know not everyone can afford $4,000 for a new bike. However, looking at the 2018 Madone 9.0, that has to be one of the best bangs for the buck to consider. Great frame. Ultegra. Great wheels. It is rideable right out of the box. One of the more exciting new offerings for '18 imo.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

yea, it is the same frame as all the other madones. That means if you want to change out and get the aero bars, you can! Super convenient and easy to get into the superbike game if you are interested


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am actually toying with selling my 17' Domane SLR6 and getting a 9.0 Madone. will be test riding one in a couple weeks. What I may do is P1 it and do DI2 as they are a bear to work on. Less maint. I like the non integrated stem on the 9.0 for more fit options.


----------

